# Cabinet Finish - satin, semi-gloss or gloss?



## NorthenMN (Apr 26, 2012)

What is the prefered finish for cabinets? I will be using a water based poly, possibly General Finishes endurvar and just wondering what everybody uses for a gloss? Is there reasons to go with one or the other or is it just prefernce?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I feel the choice of satin, etc. is a personal preference.

Some people like shiny surfaces, some people prefer not-so-shiny.

If you are making for yourself, you should choose.

Some people feel satin does not show finger prints as much.

Satin and semi-gloss contain particles to achieve the less-than-shiny appearance, so make sure you stir before use.

I like the General Finish Enduro-Var water based poly.

I tend to use a satin finish, but this is just my personal preference.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That is something I leave up to my customers. I show them a selection of samples with the different sheens and let them deside. Personally I like satin.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I vote for satin.:yes:









 







.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I take a few things into consideration. First, what is it? Is it a stand alone fancy shmancy item? Gloss. Is it a smaller item that you want to stand out? Semi.

Is it a small bunch of cabinets like a small to a medium kitchen, then satin. That is usually my go to sheen. Or maybe it's a lot of cabinets covering a lot of wall space then I go with dull or matte.

Sometimes you mix, with tables usually I like to go with a satin on the legs and a gloss for the top. Always depends on the circumstance.


----------

